#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Корейский >  > > >  >  >  Корейский язык в Москве бесплатно.

## Ronki

Кто со мной?

Хочу изучать корейский.
В Москве есть бесплатные курсы.
Набор в сентябре и феврале.
Занятия по воскресеньям.
м. Аэропорт, д.9А
Корейская школа Вон Гван.

Натали.

----------

Дина Скатова (01.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

У вас в графе традиция стоит "вон-буддизм", если не секрет что же это такое (что за практика, какие тексты и проч.) и как в Москве вы вышли на него? Собственно, интересно было бы послушать человека который сталкивался с этой школой вживую.

УПД. В Москве есть вон-буддийский храм? 0_О

----------


## Kleon

Если я не ошибаюсь есть школа Вонбульге, официально не буддийская школа, признанная сектой. Посмотрите в словаре буддийских терминов.

----------


## Akimi

Дадада там чудесное образование - очень быстро начинаешь читать и говорить! Но нагрузки приличные соотв-но.
Еще там есть йога танцы тхеквондо и т.д.
Йогу например ведут монахини.

----------


## Джигме

> Кто со мной?
> 
> Хочу изучать корейский.
> В Москве есть бесплатные курсы.
> Набор в сентябре и феврале.
> Занятия по воскресеньям.
> м. Аэропорт, д.9А
> Корейская школа Вон Гван.
> 
> Натали.


а в Питере такое есть?

----------


## Нагфа

Сейчас кто-то ходит или ходил недавно на эти курсы? Какие впечатления?

----------


## Дина Скатова

Здравствуйте))))Я хожу в эту школу....Довольна)
Ой, неужели вон-буддизм- секта???Небуддийская????Как грустно(((((

----------


## Этэйла

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вон-буддизм

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Дина Скатова

Переведенная статья с корейского:
Вон-буддизм (원불교 圓佛敎) религиозное учение, основанное в Корее, Пак Чунбином (박중빈 朴重彬, 1891-1943), при создании которого он, после достижения им в 1916 году большого просветления (тэгак 대각 大覺), взял за основу Дхарму Будды (불법 佛法). Учение возникло в деревне Киллён-ни (길룡리, 吉龍里), провинции Чолла-Намдо, уезда Йонгван-гун, волости Пэксу-ып, где были провозглашены принципы «верования в религию, опирающуюся на истину, и тренировки нравственности, опирающейся на факты» под девизом «С Великим Раскрытием материи свершим Великое Раскрытие духа». В 1924 году штаб-квартира общины была перемещена в г. Ири[*] провинции Чолла-Пукто, и там община продолжила деятельность в сфере «назидания, образования и благотворительности», приняв временное наименование «Общество исследования Дхармы Будды» (불법연구회 佛法硏究會). Чонсан (정산 鼎山) Сон Гю (송규 宋奎, 1900-1962), принявший линию преемственности от Сотэсана (소태산 小太山) Пак Чунбина, в апреле 1948 года сменил временное наименование «Общество исследования Дхармы Будды» на официальное название «вон-буддизм». С 1962 по 1995 годы общину возглавлял Тэсан (대산 大山) Ким Дэго (김대거 金大擧, 1914-1998), а с 1995 года по сегодняшний момент [**] лидером общины является Чвасан (좌산 左山) Ли Гванджон (이광정 李廣淨, 1936 г. рожд.). Главной книгой вон-буддизма, является собрание священных текстов – Вонбульгё Чонсо (Полное Писание 원불교전서 圓佛敎全書), состоящее из Вонбульгё Кёджон [***] (원불교교전 圓佛敎敎典), Важнейших сутр Будды и просветленных Мастеров [****] (불조요경 佛祖要徑), Книги манер и церемоний (예전 禮典), Слова Дхармы Мастера Чонсана (정산종사법어 鼎山宗師法語), Истории учения вон-буддизма (원불교교사 圓佛敎敎史), Устава общины вон-буддизма (원불교교헌 圓佛敎敎憲) и Песнопений (성가 聖歌) в указанной последовательности. Особенностями вон-буддизма, как религии, можно назвать: происхождение на территории Кореи, гармоничность в параллельной реализации [*****], практика при погружении в повседневную реальность, направленность на всесторонний диалог. Важнейшими положениями вероучения вон-буддизма являются: Ир-вон-сан (일원상 一圓相), Четыре Милости и Четыре Необходимости (사은사요 四恩四要), и Трехсоставное Изучение и Восемь Пунктов (삼학팔조 三學八條). Из них самой основополагающей идеологией является идеология Ир-Вон-Сан. Пак Чунбин говорил: «Ир-Вон (일원 一圓) – это Будда Дхармакая, который есть первоисточник всего сущего во Вселенной, печать ума всех будд и совершенномудрых, первоначальная Природа всех живых существ», в связи с этим он установил верование и практику таким образом, что в их основе стал Ир-Вон-Сан. В вон-буддизме детальное содержание Ир-Вон-Сана раскрывается как «Четыре Милости», а именно: Милость Неба-и-Земли, Милость Родителей, Милость Ближних и Милость Закона. Вопрос «доброго применения» (선용 善用) двенадцатичленной цепи зависимого происхождения (연기법 緣起法) в вон-буддизме представлен благодарением, как воздаянием за милости (보은 報恩), а вопрос «недоброго применения» (불선용 불선용) – неблагодарностью за милости (배은 背恩), и в свете этих двух вопросов ставится задача вести человека путем «доброго применения» в двенадцатичленной цепи. Таким образом, Четыре Милости разъясняются как порождающий принцип, источник верования и этическая основа. Базируясь на Истине Ир-Вон, в вон-буддизме в качестве проекта преобразования несовершенного мира, построенного на дискриминациях, в мир равноправия, предлагаеются «Четыре Необходимости», а именно: взращивание собственных сил (자력양성 自力養成), приоритет мудрого (지자본위 知者本位), образование чужих детей (타자녀교육 他子女敎育) и преклонение перед служителями обществу (공도자숭배 公道者 崇拜). В качестве основных устоев для создания безупречных личностных качеств и практического осуществления Истины Ир-Вон, представлено Трехсоставное Изучение (삼학 三學), состоящее из возделывание духа (정신수양 精神修養), исследования человеческих дел и принципов мироздания (사리연구 事理硏究) и выбора в действии (작업취사 作業取捨), а в качестве движущей силы, форсирующей практику Трехсоставного Изучения, говорится о Восьми Пунктах (팔조 八條), из них: вера (신 信), воодушевление (분 忿), вопрошание (의 疑) и преданность (성 誠) – это четыре пункта к преумножению (진행사조 進行四條), а неверие (불신 不信), алчность (탐욕 貪慾), лень (나 懶) и глупость (우 愚) - это четыре пункта к устранению (사연사조 捨捐四條), мешающие продвижению в практике. Вышеуказанные Четыре Милости и Четыре Необходимости – это важнейший Путь практики (공부의 요도 工夫-要道), а Трехсоставное Изучение и Восемь Пунктов – это Важнейший Путь человеческой жизни (인생의 요도 人生-要道), при этом говорится: «Важнейшему Пути человеческой жизни человек не сможет следовать без важнейшего Пути практики. На важнейшем Пути практики человек не сможет полностью проявить действенную силу этой практики без важнейшего Пути человеческой жизни.» Обязанностями вон-буддистов являются: утреннее и вечернее ментальное обращение, посещение собраний Дхармы, благотворительность и пожертвования в воздаяние за милости, служение началом для передачи учения другим. Официально в вон-буддизме отмечаются следующие праздники: праздник Нового Года (1 января 신정절 新正節), день Великого Просветления и основания учения (28 апреля 대각개교절 大覺開敎節), Рождество Благословеннейшего Будды Шакьямуни (8 апреля по лунному календарю 석존성탄절 釋尊聖誕節), день признания Дхармы (21 августа 법인절 法認節), большое поминовение 1 июня (1 июня 육일대재 六一大齋), большое поминовение в честь всех праздников (1 декабря 명절대재 名節大齋).




Примечания переводчика:



*C 1995г. город Ири, объединившись с г. Иксан, называется Иксан.

**Выше представлены данные по состоянию на 2001 год. Начиная с третьего патриарха Тэсана Ким Дэго, должность Верховного Дхарма-Мастера, т.е. патриарха (кор. Чонбобса 종법사 宗法師) из пожизненой становится выборной. Третий патриарх Тэсан назначает правила избрания нового патриарха, в 1995 г. добровольно снимает с себя сан и уходит в отставку. На должность патриарха с 1995 по 2006 гг в течение двух сроков избирается Чвасан Ли Гванджон. С 2006 г. по сегодняшний момент духовным лидером вон-буддистов является Кёнсан (경산 耕山) Чан Ынчоль (장응철 張應哲), пятый патриарх вон-буддизма. После того, как патриарх сдает свой пост преемнику и уходит в отставку, он, тем не менее продолжает оставаться главным духовным авторитетом вон-буддистов, меняя титул с «Верховного Дхарма-Мастера» на «Высочайшего Мастера» (кор. Санса 상사 上師).

***Вонбульгё Кёджон, в свою очередь, состоит из «Фундаментальной книги вон-буддизма» (вонбульгё чонгджон 원불교정전 圓佛敎正典) и «Сутры Сотэсана» (Тэджонгён 대종경 大宗經).

****В раздел «Важнейшие сутры Будды и просветленных Мастеров» входит 8 сутр: Алмазная сутра (금강반야바라밀경 金剛般若波羅密經), Сутра сердца праджня-парамиты (반야바라밀다심경 般若波羅蜜多心經), Сутра 42-х глав (사십이장경 四十二章經), Сутра пяти благодатей мудреца (현자오복덕경 賢者五福德經), Секреты воспитания ума (수심결 修心訣), Десять картин пастьбы быка (목우십도송 牧牛十圖頌), Трактат о медитации скита Сюй-Сюй (휴휴암좌선문 休休庵坐禪文).

*****Имеются в виду параллельное осуществление «принципа» и «дела» (이사병행 理事竝行), параллельное осуществление практики и работы (공부와 사업의 병행 工夫-事業竝行), параллельное применение нравственного знания и научного знания (도학과 과학의 병진 道學-科學竝進), параллельная практика счастья и мудрости (복혜쌍수 福慧雙修), параллельное совершенствование духа и плоти (영육쌍전 靈肉雙全).

Издательский отдел Пусанского Университета, Ким Сындон, 2001г., с.1535, 佛敎`印度思想辭典, 저자 김승동, 2001년, 부산대학교 출판부, ISBN 89-7316-147-4, p.1535

----------

